

CSS3 “SnowStack” Demo – 3D Photo Gallery Using Flickr API - benradler
http://www.benradler.com/b/?p=285

======
tvon
Very impressive how smooth it is (fairly current MBP here, granted), and I
suspect much more CPU friendly than a Flash variant might be.

------
benradler
Make sure you're running OS X 10.6 and Safari!

~~~
ams1
works for me on 10.5.7/Safari

~~~
benradler
Wow, fantastic. Apple must've patched up Safari 4 on Leopard to support the
draft CSS3 code.

------
charlesmarshall
actual demo page - <http://benradler.com/flickr/>

------
geuis
This also works extremely well on the iPhone. The on problem is you can't zoom
in on a photo. Doesn't respond to touching the photo.

~~~
ugh
Stutters a bit when it’s still loading (current 64GB iPod touch, so should as
fast or faster than current iPhones), but even scrolls like butter after that.
More fun than in the normal browser.

